# 98 Cady deville



## 305Caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

i just bought some 13" for my 98 deville but havnt mounted them on yet..does anyone know if i have to grind down the breaks?


----------



## 305Caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*if ur talking about a Caddy Deville...I hope those 13's are standards/forwards cos if theyre reverse...theyre gonna stick out and theyre gonna give U problems. Grinding down ur breaks is not the smartest choice to make *


----------



## 305Caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

they are reversed..ow much u think there going to stick out..and what should i do abt the breaks?


----------



## 94CapricE (Sep 4, 2006)

told you to get 15's lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305Caddy_@Jan 26 2007, 05:54 PM~7095966
> *they are reversed..ow much u think there going to stick out..and what should i do abt the breaks?
> *


ABOUT 3 TO 4 INCHES FOOL


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i got a 97, 
since its a fwd its a bitch for rims, 
i tried to mount some 13s and it didn't work out, 
it was making a grinding noise and the brake lights came on, 
i mean you can grind em down if you want, but that would take a lot of time, and it would probably be unsafe,the disk brakes are the huge problem, unfortunately i tried 15 fwd too, they didn't fit ether they were too small, the smallest size your going to get is the 16s, but they look good in vogues, 
personally i bought some Gold 20inch 150 spokes FWD and they fit and look clean


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

BS.....
You can't get 13's on there....but 14's will fit.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ooooooowwwwiiiiiiiieeeeee


----------



## Chevrolegs (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

rd62rdstr- I have a 97 Deville. Did you encounter any problems when putting the 14/7s on? Did you need to grind the calipers down? I want to put 13/7s on mine, but I don't want to fuck up my ride.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres mine on 20s, just to give u an idea of what other options u got


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

do a search or just look around, there are numerous topics about this on here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 29 2007, 07:57 PM~8421301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mfr looks clean on gold


----------



## SantaneroX3 (Jul 9, 2007)

i got some 15 for my 95 caddy deville and they were sticking out 2 much probably like 4 in. and i had to take them back off because the rear was fuking up my tires whenever i would hit a bump or if there was 2 much weight on the car. im trying to look for some rims that would fit but i just cant find none


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

get some 15" or 16" FWD real daytons and put some vogues on them, theres one rollin around my town like that, old ass black dude. shit looks too clean


----------



## SantaneroX3 (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8446285
> *get some 15" or 16" FWD real daytons and put some vogues on them, theres one rollin around my town like that, old ass black dude. shit looks too clean
> *


do u know any place where i can get some


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

13s will not fit. plus they will be way too hard on the wheel bearings. 14" standards should fit with a little caliper grinding. I have a 91 fwd on 14s. The size of the braking system is almost the same.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

word.. i vote on standard d's or even bolt on d's with vogues


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SantaneroX3_@Aug 1 2007, 01:19 PM~8447050
> *do u know any place where i can get some
> *


id just google it and see what comes up. something like: dayton wire wheels


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

14x7 standards....and it's bagged!!!!! All I had to do was grind down tabs on fender for the whell skirts.....don't have a prob with brakes at all


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Aug 2 2007, 01:24 AM~8452593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEEL :0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks tight. Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'm going to go with 14/7. Every wheel shop around here seems to think that 13s will fit. They probably just want to sell the wheels.


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Fo'Dando- How about a pic of your ride when it's slammed?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

youll probably have to grind the brakes, yours is a 98, not a 96 so u might have a little more trouble then he did.
13s will not fit, i tried some on mine


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Aug 2 2007, 09:58 AM~8454106
> *Fo'Dando- How about a pic of your ride when it's slammed?
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree. Nice.


----------

